# Two miniature horses in one stall?



## Lil Eowyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

I have 4 stalls in my barn (they're all big horse sized stalls). 3 big horses would take up three, but I will have two mini's this winter. The stall is pretty big for one mini so do you think it would be alright if I put the two together in one stall for the nights? I saw two mini's stalled together at the county fair this year and they seemed alright. I'd put their hay on opposite sides of the stall. Just want to make sure and see what your thoughts are on this. Thanks!


----------



## chandab (Nov 15, 2013)

It really depends on the horses and how well they get along, some get a long great and would share a big stall just fine, others not so much. If its a case of not so much, then you might have to find a way to divide that stall to house them safely.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree with Chanda, sometimes it would work just fine and sometimes not. I have 6 horses here and only 2 of them could be stalled together without any issues. The others, even with their best buddy would be at risk of a kicking match because they felt crowded and of course they couldn't get away from one another if that started. If it were me I would look for a way to divide the stall into 2 so they each had their own space.


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 15, 2013)

Agreed with what is already said. If the horses get along then it should be just fine. And if not you can find a way to divide the stall. Last winter we had three stalls with two minis in each. Our two geldings who always share a stall to eat, we had to put a divider in between but everyone else did fine.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, for every pair you see in stalls at shows that are getting along, there is another pair that is violently not getting along. Even at shows, if we need to put two minis in a stall, we will find a way to divide them, If they get along, then they are stalled next to their buddy. If they don't get along well, then there will be a space for the less dominant one to get away. The only minis I will stall together here are weanlings of similar size.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't have a single pair of minis here that I could house together in a stall - even the best of buddies. The only two that I am having to stall together right now are my two 2013 fillies that are so clingy to each other that I am having to "wean" them from each other now.

I would just get some cattle panel and desperate the stall. They could still see each other and be happy but you'll know that they are safe and one isn't stealing the others food


----------



## amysue (Nov 15, 2013)

If they get along and respect eachother you should be fine. If you decide to seperate the stall, buy one of those sheep panels ( corral panel with mesh and hsrdware) and a gate with mesh so you can divide the stall in two while having a gate for easy access to the other side. The mesh will precent them from getting stuck thru the bars. You can get a small panel and gate to split the stall down the middle or get a panel un the middle and get two gates and put them in a "y" that is the best way I have seen full size stalls get divided in two. Good luck


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 15, 2013)

Depending on the size of your stall, you can divide it with a pipe corral panel that has a built in gate... They come in 10' or 12' lengths. Standard stall sizes are usually 12x12.

Or, do like we did and divide with two pieces of cattle panel. We pounded a t-post in the middle of each side and another 4 feet from one of the sides. We connected a 6 foot piece of panel between the t-post in the middle of one side and the one 4 feet from the other side. We used a 4 foot piece as the gate... I used baling twine to tie the panels onto the t-posts.

Kari


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh heck no. My "twin" sisters were the best of friends until I got that notion they could reside together when being weaned in the same stall. I had plenty of space but I thought they might like it. Dumb idea. That lasted about 5 seconds or less. These are two girls who think they would die without each other and never seen separate until I tried the two for one stall idea. One would instantly become dominant over the other and a fight would break out if I wasn't standing there.I did keep them in a stall together but ONLY if i was standing there and working in the barn where I could keep watch. But leaving them unattended is completely out of the question.

View attachment 23972


----------



## Marty (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh heck no. My "twin" sisters were the best of friends until I got that notion they could reside together when being weaned in the same stall. I had plenty of space but I thought they might like it. Dumb idea. That lasted about 5 seconds or less. These are two girls who think they would die without each other and never seen separate until I tried the two for one stall idea. One would instantly become dominant over the other and a fight would break out if I wasn't standing there.I did keep them in a stall together but ONLY if i was standing there and working in the barn where I could keep watch. But leaving them unattended is completely out of the question.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the question and the great answers. I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I know Seven wouldn't want another around at meal time. For me separate stalls would be the only safe answer.


----------



## jess - bentley (Nov 15, 2013)

I have put two mini geldings in one stall before. It actually is real cute to look in the stall and see them lying down next to each other. I also have had some minis that I could never stall with another. It depends on your horses. The only thing is one may eat faster then the other, so you will have to watch for that.


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 15, 2013)

It really depends on the horses, but I would have to say 9 times out of 10, it is a really bad idea. I will even go as far as saying it can ruin the disposition/attitude of an otherwise awesome horse and could result in lasting behavioral issues in close contact group settings. They feel crowded, possible protective of their food and space and will act out negatively, not to mention it is unfair to have an animal with flight instinct have no where to retreat to if they feel threatened.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 15, 2013)

We made a partition! It works great, easy to use and it still leaves the stall a full size until you swing out the partition.


----------



## Ptejhe (Nov 15, 2013)

I have both of my minis in 1 stall and they do well together. I think it's do-able.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 16, 2013)

happy appy said:


> We made a partition! It works great, easy to use and it still leaves the stall a full size until you swing out the partition.


Looks Great!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 16, 2013)

Depends on the horses, that is all there is to it, Start with a partition and see how you go. They would have to stand tied for feeding, but hay should be OK so long as there is enough of it.


----------



## Jean_B (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm on the side of "no". Like the others, have had "best buds" that tore each other up when confined together. Out in the pasture they were inseparable but locked up, all you-know-what broke loose because in a horse's brain, one must be dominant. Pipe gates or some other divider, since your stall is so big, would be the ONLY way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 16, 2013)

I, too, say most of the time it isn't going to work or be a good idea. We only have one pair that we will put together. They were 1 and 2 when we got them and they were together all the time and were my husband's hitch and chariot team eventually (they are coming on 21 and 22 now-mare and gelding). It just worked with them. It has never worked with any of our others. The two gelding that are in hitch training now and are together a lot will share a divided stall; but sometimes with pick at each other over the top. My Mom's 13 year old gelding who has been here 10 years and was the only one with our older two for years is ok with a divided stall with others, but won't share with anyone unseperated. He will kick at them. That's HIS stall. So-usually no.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 16, 2013)

My two girls are now 18 months old and are in the same stall at night. They have been together since they were born. They spent the first 4 months together in the same paddock with their Moms then were weaned together, then I brought them home!! They are together 24/7 and I have never seen any sign of a problem. Their stall is 12x12, I watch over them when they eat their feed morning and evening and make sure there is plenty of hay for the night. They are out in the pasture all day and come in at dark. If they loose sight of one another in the pasture they quickly look around to catch up with each other!!!




If ever a problem should occur as they get older I will divide their stall. So far it works for Misty and Josie which by the way are half sisters!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 17, 2013)

It does work, and sometimes it does work well, but I think that, as with a lot of things, it is not something that would be ideal. Two babies, brought up together are usually going to get along fine, especially when they have a sensible owner who takes care of them. Two colts that had just been bought form and auction? Not so much, I think we would all agree. My colt (well, I guess I am going to have to get used to calling him a stallion as he turns four this next year) and my gelding (who is a monster!) get along great right next door to one another, and really like each other. On the odd occasion (actually it is quite often as I am an idiot ) that I forget to put the chain on Ariel's door he will open it and go in with DC- they don't fight, in fact they are normally to be found sharing DC's hay- but I would not leave them together as an ongoing situation as I do think that, like us, they need their space. I have put them in one big stall at a show, for three days, and they were just fine, no arguments, although obviously they were tied up to be fed. I think it can work, but it is not something I would recommend. There are always good exceptions, is what I think we could agree on?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 18, 2013)

Depends on the horses. My Sunny and Sammie are best buddies. If one goes to a show, the other goes, too, and stays in the same stall. (Safety and personal reasons- had a farmsitter not lock a gate and my guys got into the feed. Sammie was with me at Centrals, but Sunny was home. I was frantic for the rest of the weekend. Now, if one goes, BOTH go.) These two live together in a small paddock at home and get turned out during the day in a bigger field with the other geldings. Sunny protects Sammie from being bullied by the other geldings.Yet, I can take one out and work him and the other is fine being alone.

I don't think I could do this with any of my other horses, though.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess I'm in the minority. Most of my mares do live in pairs in my barn at night. They are all turned out together in the daytime and go into their stalls at night. Over time I have figured out which ones make the best stall mates for each other. I do have a few that are newer to the herd that I have in separate stalls at night still, as I have not figured out who would be best with them yet. But I only have 9 stalls in my mare barn, and built it to be 2 to a stall on the average.





When I have found any that do not get along, I have changed it and found others that they did get along with. It is always interesting to me to watch their different personalities.

Susan O.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 19, 2013)

Unless the two horses hate each other, it should be fine. Our first year, we only had 2 stalls, 6x12 in size. We also had 3 blizzards that year. We paired them according to their ability to get along. They did just fine. We now have 4 stalls and 5 horses. 99% of the time, we do not stall them. The new baby is stalled at night right now as part of our process of her assimilation into the herd. By next month, I'll only do it so she can eat without being trampled by the others.

Often, we find all the horses in the ONE stall together. When we had two other horses (a total of 6 at that point), we'd often find 5 of the 6 in one stall. On purpose, of their own choosing.

Here's is one of my favorite pics:


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 20, 2013)

happy appy said:


> We made a partition! It works great, easy to use and it still leaves the stall a full size until you swing out the partition.



I love this, too! Do you mind if I download the pics so I can make some? They look great! Is that a wheel that I see where the the strap hinges are?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 20, 2013)

All my boys (six stallions and geldings) squash into a 15 X 12 shed at night but there is NO way I would shut them in! Every so often there are minor explosions because someone tried to eat someone else favourite bit of hay.....(they have a bale a day as bedding) but size id the key point here, and age. Babies will go together well, but it is not a good idea as they become reliant and need to be "weaned" all over again. Some geldings get along just fine, some do not. If the stall is big enough to take care of the sulks that happen in any friendship, it can work.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 20, 2013)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> I love this, too! Do you mind if I download the pics so I can make some? They look great! Is that a wheel that I see where the the strap hinges are?


I just have a small support board in the centre to make sure it doesn't sag. They aren't heavy and very easy to use. I just sandwiched in some very heavy gauge mesh between to 1x4 boards and screwed them together. Installed 2 sets of hinges so that they both work the opposite way and attached it to the wall.


----------



## Tab (Nov 20, 2013)

I do it without a problem. For larger groups you have to make sure they have plenty of space to get away from one another, but 2x2 will be fine as long as they already get along well. I stall my senior stallion by himself, but everyone else is kept in groups.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 20, 2013)

Amy, in your original post you said that you WILL have two minis this winter. Does this mean that you have a second mini arriving soon (or one that has not long arrived)? If so, then I think that I would not be keeping them together in the same stall - or trying it - for a good while yet, as any differences of opinion could spring up at any time until they have proved to you that they really are going to be best buddies!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 21, 2013)

I still say to be very careful putting two horses in the same stall. I have been at shows where people put two together and say they are together all the time and since I sleep in the stalls at most shows I see and hear things that most owners do not. There is nothing more scary than a horse fight at 2 am in a 10 or 12 foot stall. The dominant one will just kick the snot out of the other and the other can do nothing. Who knows what set them off, but it always amazes the owners when I tell them about it or call them at their motel and tell them to listen over my phone. If they have not been together since birth, I would be wary of stalling them together now.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 21, 2013)

I stall my two together all winter. The stall is 12'x12' and then there is a 12'x36' run attached that I leave open for them. Never had any problems. I like that they can stand next to each other when it gets really cold.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 22, 2013)

I also would vote no on this. All my mares run together in a large lot. Would I stall them together in a space that small? No way. And they have been raised together for years, but there is always the 'pecking order' that they have to make sure everyone knows. I agree with dannigirl too- the fights at some of the horse shows are unreal when horses are stalled together. I have heard/seen a few of those myself! I would divide the stall to be safe. It's not that hard and would ensure they are both safe and secure.


----------



## Vansplic (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been wondering about this as well. I have a mother daughter pair (Topaz is officially weaned) and the way our barn is set up there is one 13X10.5 stall and one tiny stall. Right now momma is in the smaller stall because Topaz likes to climb cattle panel when she gets bored so mom is stuck with the smaller stall (which has a cattle panel door).


----------

